# Blue death feigning beetle (Asbolus verrucosus) with scorpion question?



## LunarBeats (Oct 11, 2017)

So I have two beetles with my Hadrurus arizonensis. I feed my scorpion one cricket a week, and it seems to eat most of its prey without leaving much scraps. How long can the beetles go without scavenging anything? Im a bit worried theyll starve, so i put a small bowl of fish flakes and oats in to make sure they dont starve, and i seen them eating from it. Is this necessary, or would they just be fine living off the scorpions waste?


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it possible the beetles are getting to the scorpion's leftovers before you have a chance to notice them?

Insects, especially ones which call a desert their home, are usually pretty good at going through periods of less/no food, but there's no harm in feeding them if you're concerned.


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 12, 2017)

They might be eating the leftovers really quickly, but even if there's nothing left they should be fine just feeding on the scorp frass. You can add some supplemental food every now and then for them, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. Tenebrionids are super hardy and go for quite a while without food.


----------



## RTTB (Oct 12, 2017)

Sprinkle some fish flakes or roach chow from time to time on the substrate and they will be good.


----------



## Caputoooo (Dec 31, 2018)

Does anyone know if they'd be compatible with Opistophthalmus?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 31, 2018)

I would just stick with the hadrurus for now. The beetles’ exoskeleton is pretty tough and I doubt the scorpion’ll be able to attack or eat them but the risk outweighs any benefits.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jan 3, 2019)

Caputoooo said:


> Does anyone know if they'd be compatible with Opistophthalmus?


Most US native desert dwelling scorps such as vaejovis, hadrurus, and smeringurus seem to do fine with them but they have smaller claws and share native habitat so I wouldn't try it. The scorp may still harass them even if it can't eat them.


----------

